# Delaware and alum creek turkey



## bassbuster065

I know there is public around each of these lakes. I have fished these lakes a bunch of times but I was wondering if anyone has seen any turkeys around here? Not looking for spots just want to know if there is any birds here or not


----------



## Richman

Bassbuster......Regarding Alum....fished a small club tourney up there last year in May. Had at least two birds maybe more, gobbling for over 3 hours while we were in the sailboat marina area. I'd venture to say if they are there they are pretty much everywhere around the lake. Good luck


----------



## T-180

Birds at both locations. Lots more land at Delaware, but likely more pressure. Have seen & heard several toms at both places while fishing & mushroom hunting.


----------



## fish4wall

be careful....west bank of alum is closed to hunting. there's some open spot for bow only...but most of west side is closed to hunting. and I'm about 99.9% sure the area around the marina is closed to all hunting.

http://parks.ohiodnr.gov/Portals/parks/PDFs/parks/Maps/Alum_Creek/alumcreekhuntingmap.pdf


----------

